# crabgrass..



## Elliotb16 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bad problem with crabgrass in bermuda grass fields, any suggestions? We've tried spraying msma and it didnt affect it at all.

thanks


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you spray asure , I know post will kill crabgrass but think it will kill all grass though. I sprayed asure on my o/ alfalfa fields, it killed all the johnsongrass and really kicked my orchardgrass, The orchardgrass is starting to come back, I was told if the o grass is an established stand more than a year old it would be all right, NOT. Now i know. 
THOMAS


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Elliotb16 said:


> Bad problem with crabgrass in bermuda grass fields, any suggestions? We've tried spraying msma and it didnt affect it at all.
> 
> thanks


What is the problem with crabgrass in bermuda grass?







I would think it should add to the yield and probably help hold up the quality. For hay and grazing, I would think it would be a bonus. Does it not match up with bermuda's growth pattern?

I try to encourage crabgrass, and have planted it several times, with little success.







Our soils seem to be to heavy, it thrives 5-6 miles to the west where the soils are lighter and sandier. My seed customers with those types of soils are generally satisfied.

In the past I've sold Red River, Okie Lacey, and OK native crabgrass seed. Don't sell much now, only on a special order basis. Here in Nebraska and points north, it can work OK if well managed on the right site. It seems to be better adapted and easier to manage in areas south of Interstate 70.


----------



## watertankman (Jun 28, 2009)

Try Impose, it'll take care of the crabgrass. MSMA shouldn't be sprayed because of residual


----------

